

The Stanford Facebook Class (2007) - badri
http://www.stanford.edu/group/captology/cgi-bin/facebook/

======
Nemisis7654
As a Computer Science student in a state University, this is very cool. I
would love to take a class like this.

------
brianbreslin
This is 4 years old.

